# stretching 165/40 R17 on an 8j rim! please help ive tried (almost) EVERYTHING!!!!



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

ok guys i need some major help here:
basically, stretching 165/40 R17 on an 8j rim i know its alot, but i initially wanted 185/35's but they wont be in the country for about 4 months! and i need skinny tyres so i chose the 165/40's for all 4 wheels
ive been trying diffrent positions to explode the tyre on, sealing one bead and pushing the other one, letting them both sit, leaned up agains the wall EVERYTHING!!
ive been using deodorant cans to ignite the gas but it still wont bead!
this was also after my tyre shop un successfully used the bead blaster several times!!!
what am i doing wrong, apart from having the slighly wrong sized tire.....









pic of the BIG problem








also this is what a 165/40 on a 7.5 looks like, (my front wheels)








thanks
dom



_Modified by cabbywitha 16v-T at 11:47 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

why dont you get a 175? they have an air gun the can put on it to get the wheel on. cant remember what it is called, but they wont be able to get that on the normal way. its a big air compressor they put inbetween the wheel and the tire


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

the cheetah!!!!!! LOL


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

ok. . here is the trick. you will need like atleast 2 people/ 3 is easier & 2 air lines and 2 of these







.
goop the tire up really good, it helps extend the seal, then have someone hold the tire against the the upper bead, Take the 2 air nozzles and when you push on the inflation lever on the tire machine shoot the air into the bottom opening of the tire. it should bead right up


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_the cheetah!!!!!! LOL
thats what it is!!! do a search


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

I hope this is a trailer queen, because that is just dumb.
Cheetah may be able to do it, but that is way too much stretch.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the info fellas. Ive already tried the cheetah, cept in oz we call them bead blasters, and yeah these wheels with the 165's are only for temporary untill my 185/35 tyres arrive


----------

